# text Messaging



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

I just flashed kinetics rom with icebread, i am trying to get back when i send a message to a group ex: if i have 4 contacts in group and i send a message illl see it 4 times , instead of once. Anyone help me this is one thing i must have. Is this considered deblurred text messenger?


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Message settings > thread group conversations . Click that.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

using awd launcher , i dont have that setting in Message settings > thread group conversations. driving me nuts . I have when i use shifter 2.3 icebread. I want to have a deblured rom with this option.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Love your name btw. Open a Message click menu and disable the link multiple as mms.


----------



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Love your name btw. Open a Message click menu and disable the link multiple as mms.


I had it until i flashed a theme then lost it, i dont have that option in message settings driving me nuts. I feel like a tard like its staring me in the face and i dont see it.
Most of my textx are group messages and i see them all separate.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

xan3x said:


> using awd launcher , i dont have that setting in Message settings > thread group conversations. driving me nuts . I have when i use shifter 2.3 icebread. I want to have a deblured rom with this option.


I believe (Xan3X) means go to your messaging app's "settings" and Select "Thread Group Conversations"

ADW Launcher is ur desktop manager and does not relate to your messaging app.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Merged


----------



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

Got it for some reason i was missing optione reflashed.


----------

